# technotrend s3200 dvb card

## ficofico

Mi manca solo questa.... ( e la stampante, ma per quella c'è tempo) per riuscire ad avere un sistema indipendente da windows.

E' un pò che ci provo, solo che adesso mi sono arenato e non riesco a capire come possa venirne fuori.

Allora sto utilizzando il kernel 2.6.25-r4 a cui ho abilitato i moduli necessari

http://ficofico2.interfree.it/kernel2.jpg

un bel lspci -v mi dà questo output

01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Technotrend Systemtechnik GmbH S2-3200             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11          

        Memory at fdeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]    

Quindi diciamo che la mia scheda dovrebbe essere riconosciuta a livello kernel

Googolando un pò ho trovato questa guida, che a detta degli interessati funziona:

http://skerit.kipdola.com/?p=5&language=en

L'ho seguita passo passo, quando ancora avevo il kernel 2.6.24-r8 e tutte le fasi andavano a buon fine, tranne il caricamento del primo e dell'ultimo modulo, allora ho cominciato a disinstalare e reinstallare i driver, a paciugare col kernel fino a quando ( non sò perchè) non sono più riuscito a selezionare i moduli corrispondenti. Adesso vorrei ricominciare da capo col kernel nuovo che ha compilato correttamente i moduli che ho postato nell'immagine di prima ( oltretutto mi pare che i moduli ci siano solo in questo di kernel, ma potrei sbagliare)

Quando però dò il make, nella directory multiproto, mi becco questo errore

```
make -C /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l

make[1]: Entering directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l'

creating symbolic links...

Kernel build directory is /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build SUBDIRS=/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l  modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx25840-core.o

/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx25840-core.c:71: error: conflicting type qualifiers for 'addr_data'

/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/../linux/include/media/v4l2-i2c-drv-legacy.h:41: error: previous declaration of 'addr_data' was here

make[3]: *** [/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l/cx25840-core.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/opt/dvb/multiproto/v4l'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

 qualche modulo lo crea, però il cx25840-core.o proprio non lo vuole compilare.....

Adesso, non vorrei che non compilasse più perchè devo ricreare un ambiente adatto, disinstallado o cancellando qualche directory, anche se ovviamente tutte quelle citate nella guida sono già state oggetto della mia attenzione...

Qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi? 

Seconda domanda, quel 32 bit nel lspci -v non centra niente con l'installazione dei driver in un ambiente a 64 bit vero? chido solo per conferma

----------

## ficofico

Allora , importanti novità

Ho ricompilato il kernel 2.6.24-r7

ho quindi seguio la procedura e al primo riavvio ho dato un bel dmesg e finalmente la scheda è saltata fuori

saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.                                    

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19                               

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                                                                             

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc2000032e000 (revision 1, irq 19) (0x13c2,0x1019).                                                                             

saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512                                             

DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI)                            

usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9                 

Couldn't read from EEPROM: not there?                                           

input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /class/input/input4             

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.                                                             

[fglrx] Adapter chains initialized successfully!                                

[fglrx] CF object manager initialized successfully!                             

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 7109 count: 1                                    

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1887 MBytes.         

[fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!                                                   

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!                                            

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.49.7 [May 12 2008] with 1 minors                

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                  

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 7 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4D11

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp                                  

input: USB OpticalWheel Mouse as /class/input/input5                            

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbmouse                               

drivers/hid/usbhid/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver          

stb0899_write_regs: Reg=[0xf1b6], Data=[0x02 ...], Count=1, Status=-1           

_stb0899_read_reg: Read error, Reg=[0xf000], Status=-1                          

stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[15], Release=[15]                                

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf334], Status=-1                                                              

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf33c], Status=-1                                                              

stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]                    

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa2c], Status=-1                                                              

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa34], Status=-1                                                              

stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]                            

stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899                                               

stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100                                               

frontend_init: No LNBP21 found!                                                 

budget-ci: A frontend driver was not found for device 1131/7146 subsystem 13c2/1

Volevo esporre il problema ma prima provo a ricompilare il kernel con supporto ai frontend driver  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ficofico

Allora, ho ricompilato di nuovo il kernel mettendo builin la voce riguardande i frontend device, ma non è cambiato niente.... il problema è che dei 5 moduli che dovrebbe montare ne monta solo 3,

modprobe stb6100

modprobe stb0899

questi 2 non vanno, e se ho capito bene l'ultimo governa l'lnb del mio impianto, e quindi non riesco a scansionare i canali.. cmq vi posto un pò di errori

tux scan # ./scan -t 1 -s 0 dvb-s/Astra-19.2E > ~/.szap/channels.conf

scanning dvb-s/Astra-19.2E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:2461: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 19 No such device

L'unica cosa che ho fatto per cercare di migliorare la situazione, fuori dalla guida è stato di eseguire questo script, per creare le cartelle sotto dev/dvb

http://www.avermedia.nl/avermedia.nl/docs/pdffiles/linux.txt lo script è MAKEDEV-DVB.sh

Se ho capito bene leggendo in giro dovrei modificare dei file, ma non ho capito bene come fare, qualcuno più esperto e che sicuramente conosce meglio l'inglese di me....... mi aiuterebbe gentilmente  :Very Happy:  grazie.

qui il sito " incriminato" http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-dvb@linuxtv.org/msg26506.html

----------

## ficofico

posto anche un lsmod

tux scan # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lnbp21                  2688  0      

budget_ci              20932  0      

firmware_class         10880  1 budget_ci

budget_core            12804  1 budget_ci

saa7146                19912  2 budget_ci,budget_core

ttpci_eeprom            2880  1 budget_core

ir_common              38468  1 budget_ci

dvb_core               85420  2 budget_ci,budget_core

ipv6                  264744  14

pppoe                  15040  2

pppox                   4696  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            24928  6 pppoe,pppox

slhc                    6656  1 ppp_generic

skge                   42576  0

i2c_nforce2             7104  0

fan                     5768  0

pcspkr                  3712  0

usblp                  15552  0

thermal                18656  0

fglrx                1939072  24

usbmouse                6144  0

8250_pnp               12480  0

rtc                    10344  0

k8temp                  6464  0

processor              40164  1 thermal

button                  9888  0

floppy                 62248  0

sg                     34008  0

scsi_wait_scan          1792  0

sbp2                   24584  0

ohci1394               32692  0

ieee1394               97304  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               24068  0

uhci_hcd               25944  0

usb_storage            45120  0

ehci_hcd               33100  0

usbcore               148592  7 usblp,usbmouse,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehc

----------

## ficofico

Sono davvero demoralizzato..... le ho provate davvero tutte, però non sono riuscito a venirne a capo... very frustating..

Dopo aver seguito le più disparate guide per il web, sono riuscito ad arrivare a questo, che sembrerebbe un buon punto, però fino a quando non riesco a fargli riconoscere l'lnb...

Posto un pò di informazioni, così da essere il più aiutabile possibile   :Laughing: 

Kernel:

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE=y

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

Dmesg    come si può vedere non si trova il frontend driver per la mia scheda

  saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem ffffc2000033e000 (revision 1, irq 19) (0x13c2,0x1019).

saa7146 (0): dma buffer size 192512

DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget S2-3200 PCI)

Couldn't read from EEPROM: not there?

input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /class/input/input5

stb0899_write_regs: Reg=[0xf1b6], Data=[0x02 ...], Count=1, Status=-1

_stb0899_read_reg: Read error, Reg=[0xf000], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: Device ID=[15], Release=[15]

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf334], Status=-1

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xf3fc], Base address=[0x00000400], Offset=[0xf33c], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: Demodulator Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa2c], Status=-1

_stb0899_read_s2reg ERR(1), Device=[0xfafc], Base address=[0x00000800], Offset=[0xfa34], Status=-1

stb0899_get_dev_id: FEC Core ID=[ÿÿÿÿ], Version=[-1]

stb0899_attach: Attaching STB0899

stb6100_attach: Attaching STB6100

frontend_init: No LNBP21 found!

budget-ci: A frontend driver was not found for device 1131/7146 subsystem 13c2/1019

lspci -v

01:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Technotrend Systemtechnik GmbH S2-3200             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19          

        Memory at fdeff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]      

        Kernel driver in use: budget_ci dvb                           

        Kernel modules: budget-ci           

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lnbp21                  2624  0      

stb6100                 8324  0      

stb0899                35008  0      

budget_ci              26500  0      

firmware_class         10880  1 budget_ci

budget_core            12740  1 budget_ci

saa7146                19848  2 budget_ci,budget_core

ttpci_eeprom            2752  1 budget_core          

ir_common              39748  1 budget_ci            

dvb_core               91180  2 budget_ci,budget_core

ipv6                  264744  14                     

pppoe                  15040  2                      

pppox                   4696  1 pppoe                

ppp_generic            24928  6 pppoe,pppox          

slhc                    6656  1 ppp_generic          

fglrx                1895232  24                     

skge                   42576  0                      

fan                     5768  0                      

thermal                18656  0

usbmouse                6144  0

usblp                  15552  0

8250_pnp               12480  0

processor              40164  1 thermal

pcspkr                  3712  0

button                  9888  0

sg                     34008  0

k8temp                  6464  0

i2c_nforce2             7104  0

rtc                    10344  0

floppy                 62248  0

scsi_wait_scan          1792  0

sbp2                   24584  0

ohci1394               32692  0

ieee1394               97304  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               24068  0

uhci_hcd               25944  0

usb_storage            45120  0

ehci_hcd               33100  0

usbcore               148592  7 usbmouse,usblp,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

----------

## ficofico

solo un post di servizio per dire che ci rinuncio..............

----------

## Peach

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> solo un post di servizio per dire che ci rinuncio..............

 

se mi permetti: non si capisce niente, per favore leggi le linee guida del forum con particolare attenzione a: usare i BBcodes, non auto-risponderti ma modifica il primo post.

----------

